# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spider Man  حصرى الان أليكم أسرع طريقة لمعرفة الادريس تالف ام لا

## Shamseldeen Victory

الان شرح بسيط وسريع ايضا *فتح واجهة بوكس SpiderMan عمل connect ثم search phone ثم mtk one cpu او mtk two cpu حسب الجهاز وطبعا الخيار الثالث (الاخير بعد ان يجد الجهاز)* *ثم Boot*  *سيبدا بقراءة البيانات* *وعندما يصل الى الخطوة* *DA} BootLoader running now.OK}<<* *ودى خطوة أساسية فى البوت(وهنا السر..اذا تم قراءة باقى المعلومات بسرعة لاتزيد عن 3 ثوانى يبقى الادريس سليم 100% واذا تأخر فى قراءة باقى البيانات من5ثوانى فما فوق اذا الادريس تالف او به مشكلة)* *ودة فيديو للتوضيح شوف الادريس addrss السليم بظهر بسرعة كيف:-*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *وعشان يكون الامر مكتمل دى امثلة لبعض الادريسات السليمة* *لوجانا الادريس كالتالى:-* *StartBaseAddr[0xE00000] size[0x200000]* *أو* *StartBaseAddr[0xF00000] size[0x100000]* *هذا ادريس سليم وعلى كدا ممكن تفرمت عادى جدا* *ودا مثال لادرس تالف* *طيب جنا كالاتى:-* *StartBaseAddr[0x800000] size[0x1FF000]* *هذا ادرس تالف وممكن الجهاز يموت لو ماركزت وعالجتو*   *وبوكس الاسبايدر فى اغلب الاحيان لو كان الادريس تالف بقلك بعد الخطوة* *DA} BootLoader running now.OK* *ان الادريس تالف وافضل انك تعمل فورمات مانيول* *_ _ _* *اى سؤال داخل محور الموضوع انا جاهز*   *مع تحياتى شمس الدين*

----------


## مصطفى محمود

تمام يابوب الله ينور عليك

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك يـا غــالـي
 ((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك حبيبي Fannan1 ومصطفى محمود

----------


## mort83

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك يـا غــالـي

----------

